# Moments of terror



## DeadEye (Feb 10, 2008)

The daily pearls of a Merchant Marine, Many hours of boredom offset by moments of sheer terror.
This is one of the most dangerous jobs anyone can imagine! 
Here we have a huge barge being towed by tug approaching its port of call, now the tow must be released from its bridal pennant and moved into push gear.
1. Barge in Tow





2. Tow cable to pennant ( thousands of tons weight could be exerted 
here if not properly executed)




3. First remove the nut from shackle pin




4.Pull Pin 




5. Pull pin2




6. Pull pin3




7.Pin Pulled ( now pennant only held by stopper line )




8. Pennant Released ( Once the stopper line is released the extreme weight of the tow gear will whip it violently over the side so I used burst mode to get the frames) People have lost life and limb when caught by this line.




9. Release2




10. Release3
11. Now of the swing to retrieve the Tow ( broadside to the swell gets wet)




12. Brace for your drenching




13. Embrace the cold sea with a smile.




14.Ready the gear




15 .Ready the gear2




16 Ready the gear3




17 Ready the gear4




18 The Bow


----------



## ksven (Feb 10, 2008)

These are all great. :] I deffinitly like the b&w


----------



## DeadEye (Feb 10, 2008)

ksven said:


> These are all great. :] I deffinitly like the b&w




 Thank you.  Maybe I should have put in the B&W gallery.  It is everyday life for me that few get to see.


----------



## Tennessee Landscape (Feb 10, 2008)

very interesting....i like the pictures


----------



## Just_Brian81 (Feb 10, 2008)

I like all of these pictures. It makes them even better that you explain whats going on in each of them. #1's my favorite... if you didnt know that it was from a tug it would give it that Holy $H1t impression.  Love it-


----------



## Puscas (Feb 10, 2008)

very impressive. Thanks for sharing. :thumbup:






pascal


----------



## Battou (Feb 11, 2008)

Verry impressive shots #3 really puts the size of those cables into perspective.


Personally I would have liked to see them smaller on the forum with full size available in a gallery to reduce scrolling but that is just my oppinion. Great shots.


----------



## DeadEye (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks again for all the comments. Though I have been into photography over 20 years , Its only been an avocation  for the past year and most of what I have learned is from right here on this forum from all of you. A special thanks to the moderators that keep this forum running so smooth.


----------



## Ockie (Feb 12, 2008)

the photos sure tell a story!
Nice!


----------



## Lyncca (Feb 12, 2008)

These are wonderful photos!  The black and white is perfect for them. 

I have met quite a few merchant marines while traveling for work


----------



## JeffD (Feb 12, 2008)

I will be completely honest, I joined the forums here just to comment your work & also because I love the content on this website.

I must say Deadeye, these pictures are amazing. What type of lens were you using?


----------



## DeadEye (Feb 12, 2008)

JeffD said:


> I will be completely honest, I joined the forums here just to comment your work & also because I love the content on this website.
> 
> I must say Deadeye, these pictures are amazing. What type of lens were you using?


 

 Wow I am very flattered anyone would join to comment on these. Thank You and Welcome to TPF.   I used a canon 50 / 1.8  and had to wipe the salt spray from it several times with my T shirt  as I shot.


----------



## NikonLady52 (Feb 13, 2008)

My Uncle was in the Merchants years ago and he used to tell us of the dangers.  Great images here.


----------



## DeadEye (Feb 13, 2008)

1. My Freind from Novorossiysk applying Russian Justice






2. Frozen to Deck 





3.  Tools of the trade.






4. Nothing but a wall


----------



## abraxas (Feb 14, 2008)

Great shots.  The scale is mind-blowing.


----------



## DeadEye (Feb 14, 2008)

abraxas said:


> Great shots.  The scale is mind-blowing.



  Thank You I much respect your opinions.  This winch was built in the WW2 era and winds in the tow cable. To put it in perspective the hand wheel is about 6 feet above deck so you have to reach up to apply this break.


----------



## anthonyd200 (Feb 25, 2008)

great photos, the black and white work very well for this series. Timeless!


----------



## Snyder (Feb 29, 2008)

you have way too many of the exact photos id try to limit duplicates and try different angles and perspectives to help tell the story. Other than that great job.


----------



## ERS1121 (Mar 3, 2008)

Very nice job !


----------

